# Insurance with TTOC discount



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just been looking at prices for renewing my insurance and A-Plan with TTOC discount have come up with a superb price.

James was knowledgeable, helpful and with all mods declared came up with a price not much (£15) more than my current cost for an unmodified qS. It is not worth making any further calls. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Another thumbs up for A plan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
i have insured both my cars with them for the last 2 yrs , good prices and very mod friendly 8)

Mark


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cool - glad to see the A-Plan relationship still being useful


----------



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

clived said:


> Cool - glad to see the A-Plan relationship still being useful


Just had a quote back from A-Plan in Tooting. Quoted me £610 with a £220 excess, the best quote i've had by far! Audi quoted me £4000, which I don't understand as I'm a member of the IAM and have no claims bonus!


----------

